
John Young, a pioneer who flew four different spacecraft, has died - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/john-young-a-pioneer-who-flew-three-different-spacecraft-has-died/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154)

